# classics online recordings & books thread



## classicalmusicfan

ClassicsOnline is giving away this free track from Monteverdi's Madrigals: http://tiny.cc/xdoKE. Check it out. It is valid until Wednesday next week.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Vagn Holmboe's To the Seagulls and the Cormorants, Op. 174, No. 6*

For this week's free track that I got from classicsonline.com, it was Vagn Holmboe's _To the Seagulls and the Cormorants, Op. 174, No. 6_ from the album *HOLMBOE, V.: Key Masterpieces (The) - Requiem for Nietzsche / String Quartet No. 4 / Chamber Concerto No. 2*

The spirit of folk culture plays an important role in the music of the Danish composer Vagn Holmboe. As was the case with Béla Bartók (one of Holmboe's most important sources of inspiration), folkloristic studies have here contributed significantly to the compositional process. Holmboe is the most influential Danish composers of the generation after Carl Nielsen and his large output includes twelve symphonies, chamber concertos, and a long series of extremely fine string quartets.

_note: The free track is good for one week._


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*In resurrectione tua (Singer Pur)*

For my free track this week from classicsonline.com, it's _In resurrectione tua_ performed by Singer Pur (Ensemble). This is from the album *Vocal Music (Renaissance) - VICTORIA, T.L. de / LASSO, O. di / JOSQUIN DES PREZ / SENFL, L. / RORE, C. de / UTENDAL, A. (Factor Orbis) (Singer Pur)*.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Andreas Hammerschmidt - Chamber Music*


*HAMMERSCHMIDT, A.: Chamber Music (Hesperion XXI, Savall)*










Hammerschmidt wrote motets, concertos and arias, and almost all of his output is sacred vocal music in the concertato style. According to Manfred Bukofzer (1947), he "watered down the achievements of Schütz for the multitude." Many of his compositions are in the form of the chorale monody, an adaptation of the early Baroque Italian form to a sacred, and specifically Protestant, purpose. Indeed Hammerschmidt represents the second generation of composers who distilled a native German Baroque tradition out of forms and styles imported from Italy.

_Note: Go to classicsonline.com to get a free download._


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Nicola Porpora: Opera Arias*

*PORPORA, N.: Opera Arias (Gauvin)*








Nicola Porpora was 22 years old in 1708 when his first opera, Agrippina, was presented under the patronage of the Austrian vice-regent. The opera was first performed at the vice regal palace in Naples, and then before the general public at the Teatro di San Bartolomeo. Throughout his life Porpora had the opportunity to offer his services, particularly as a maestro di cappella, to influential aristocrats. With their support he became internationally famous as a composer and singing teacher. Porpora's great period of operatic composition occurred between 1718 and 1742.

Canadian soprano Karina Gauvun returns with a new recording of arias, most never recorded, from the operas of Nicola Porpora (1686-1768). The prestigious Italian Baroque orchestra Il Complesso Barocco under the direction of Alan Curtis, accompanies Madame Gauvin on this recording, which was produced in Italy.

Source: ATMA Classique

Free track (for 7 days): *Adelaide (excerpts) - Aria: Non sempre invendicata *


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Paul Fetler's Three Poems by Walt Whitman / Capriccio / Violin Concerto No. 2*

*Paul Fetler's Three Poems by Walt Whitman / Capriccio / Violin Concerto No. 2*








Renowned among the greatest of American poets, Walt Whitman (1819-1892) was a man of exalted ideals in the face of reality, at times uplifting, at times severe. Published in 1855, the first edition of Whitman's celebrated Leaves of Grass prompted Emerson to write: "…the most extraordinary piece of wit and wisdom yet contributed by an American."

With regard to Fetler's score, it is likely the poet would have approved the idea of a musical rendering of his poetry. He once remarked: "But for opera, I could never have written Leaves of Grass". The latter serves as the literal source for movements I and III, while the central movement is a musical image of Whitman's Drum Taps, written in 1865. The evocative lines are derived in part from the author's work as a volunteer medic near Washington, D.C., where he cared for Civil War soldiers, including his own brother.

Fetler's settings are cast beautifully for narrator and full orchestra. The nuance of the first movement conveys a nocturnal ambience, following the poetry to its climactic peak, then resolves, retreating into a dark and still quiet. Then suddenly-aggressive, chiseled rhythms and sharp-angled dynamics prepare for "Beat! beat! drums!-Blow! bugles! blow!". The words and music conclude with: "…so strong you thump, O terrible drums-so loud you bugles blow." The apocalypse of war is unmistakable.

The gentle opening of the third poem is at once hymnal in mode and delicate in texture, featuring an elegant solo violin quasi-cadenza after which is intoned "Ah, from a little child, thou knowest, Soul, how to me all sounds became music…" The phrase is heard again, reflected near the close and carried as if by a distant music box, simulated on-stage by a toy piano.

Written to commemorate the American Bicentennial in 1976, Three Poems by Walt Whitman was given its première by the Minnesota Orchestra under the baton of Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.

Fetler's delightful, one-movement Capriccio was written in 1985. The piece is at once modern, listener-friendly and chock-full of musical mischief, with bright, dance-like rhythms. In fact, the score would serve well as a ballet vignette, where the opening flute solo conjures the image of Pan, who is tempted into a playful dance with forest spirits and sprites, with a brief, afternoon reverie before the game resumes. (Read more on Naxos)

***Check out complimentary track: *Capriccio*


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Music from 13th and 14th Century Polish Clarisse Convents*

*MUSIC FROM 13TH AND 14TH CENTURY POLISH CLARISSE CONVENTS*

Ensemble Peregrina
Eve Kopli
Veronika Holliger Jensovska








The main focus of the present CD is the music of the 13th and 14th centuries from Polish convents of the Order of St. Clare. The community based around St. Clare, who was canonized in 1255, was founded as a kind of convent without monastic rules, which followed the instructions of Francis of Assisi and lived in absolute poverty. Thanks to single surviving copies of fragments from the "Magnus Liber," the Ensemble Peregrina subtly brings to life the multilayered spiritual and musical landscapes of these convents. The rarities found on this recording are particularly worth mentioning - and listening to. They include the two works "et via regens devium" and the conductus "Omnia beneficia." (Premiere Classical)

Check out complimentary track: *Thronus novus*


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Unexpected Encounters - A Selection of Piano Sonatas by Joseph Haydn*

*Unexpected Encounters - A Selection of Piano Sonatas by Joseph Haydn
Tzimon Barto*








This CD features pianist Tzimon Barto with a selection of piano sonatas by Joseph Haydn - a tribute to the 200th anniversary in 2009 of the great Viennese composer's death.

Tzimon Barto is celebrated for his "refreshing" approach (American Record Guide) to known repertoire. His highly personal approach to these works - which he has devoted himself to for much of his career - enables the listeners to make their own "unexpected encounters" with these works. Making no attempt to be "historically correct," Barto focuses instead on his discovery of impressionistic elements, as well as inspiration drawn from theater and painting of the period.

This CD release features the sonatas Hob. XVI: 1; 23; 27; and 50. The digital release of this recording will also include the Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI: 34, as an additional bonus.

Tzimon Barto is recognised as one of the most radiant and unique personalities in the music world. Critics have hailed his musical maturity, superb technique, and endless color palette. Barto's two previous recordings for Ondine - keyboard pieces by Rameau and piano works by Ravel - have reached extraordinary success, if not "cult" status. (ONDINE)

Check out complimentary track: *Keyboard Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27 -- II. Finale: Presto*


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Café Vienna - 19th Century Cafe Music*

*Café Vienna - 19th Century Cafe Music
Guitarist Lars Hannibal and Recorder player Michala Petri
Composed by Giuliani, Carulli, Kuffner, Beethoven, Krahmer, Mayseder and Scheindienst*








Four hundred years before Starbuck's served their first Frappuccino , an enterprising soldier from the Polish-Habsburg army by the name of Jerzy Franciszek Kulczycki, opened the first coffee house in Vienna. As with all truly significant historic events, the momentous launch of "Coffee Culture" is shrouded in myth and legend. Whatever the truth may be, the craze for coffee quickly spread throughout central Europe and along with it, a unique "coffee house" culture began to flourish. Even in the dark days before "Free WiFi", the unhurried, congenial atmosphere of the coffee house became a magnate for literati, artists, poets and musician - it was quite simply as the place to see and be seen. For this program, Michala and Lars have become the imaginary "house band" in order to recreate the experience of a enjoying a leisurely Sunday afternoon kaffeklatsch in Vienna at the dawn of the 19th century._(E-reco.com)_

complimentary track: Mandolin Sonatina in C major, WoO 44a (arr. for recorder and guitar)


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Seized by Sweet Desire*

*SEIZED BY SWEET DESIRE*
Singing Nuns and Ladies, From the Cathedral to the Bed Chamber
Performed by Musica Ficta (Choir), Bo Holten ( Conductor), etc.








Until recently the rôle of women as composers and performers of both sacred and secular music during the Middle Ages has been seriously underestimated. This disc, sung by the all-female group Musica Ficta, reveals how well suited to women's voices are music from Notre-Dame in Paris and the songs of many trouvères (the northern counterparts of the troubadours of Languedoc). The latter songs, for instance, often feature female protagonists and present different perspectives on love and life to those by their male counterparts.

Check out complimentary track: Alleluia / Posui adiutorium


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Zelindor, Roi des Sylphes [Opera] / Le Trophee Suite*

*Zelindor, Roi des Sylphes [Opera] / Suite from Le Trophee *
Francois Francoeur • Francois Rebel
Murphy, Sharp, Hang
Opera Lafayette
Ryan Brown








First performed at Versailles in 1745, the opera ballet _Zélindor_ is a delightful rococo pastorale which found favour with Louis XV's mistress, Madame de Pompadour, no doubt because its story about a king who loves a commoner reflected her own situation. Opera Lafayette's 2007 revival was hailed as "brilliant" by _The Washington Post_, which praised the soloists, headed by Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, and chamber chorus who "sang with a gusto matched by the orchestra's rhythmic pungency". This is the work's world première recording with full orchestra and chorus.

complimentary track: *Track 5 - Zelindor, roi des Sylphes - Scene 3: Air pour Les Nymphes*


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Francisco Tarrega - Guitar Music*

*FRANCISCO TARREGA: Guitar Music*
Mats Bergstrom
Naxos 8.572365








Francisco Tárrega, the most influential Spanish virtuoso performer of the nineteenth century, was a charismatic romantic who, with a cigarette in his mouth, mesmerized his audiences for hours with his performances. On this disc, Swedish Royal Academy member Mats Bergström expresses the 'light and shade' of Tárrega's music (sans cigarette!) on a modern instrument based on an 1888 model owned by the composer himself. The Preludes, composed between 1889 and 1909, are particularly well regarded pieces, while the other works include original compositions and imaginative transcriptions.

complimentary track: Prelude in B minor


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*The Naxos Book of Carols*

*The Naxos Book of Carols*
Tonus Peregrinus, Choir
Antony Pitts, Conductor

​
The Naxos Book of Carols is a collection of both the very old and very new. It is a selection of best-loved and new-found carols, drawing on centuries of tradition. The settings are all new, commissioned by Naxos for this recording (scores available for download from www.naxoscarols.com in association with Faber Music). The carols unfold in four narrative sequences each focusing on a different part of the Christmas Story - from The Hope of Advent to the announcements of The Message, the joy of the birth of The Baby and the celebration of the coming of The King of Kings. There are 24 carols, one for each day of Advent.

complimentary track: The holly and the ivy (arr. A. Pitts)


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*FRANCK, C.: String Quartet in D major / Piano Quintet in F minor*

*CESAR FRANCK: String Quartet in D major / Piano Quintet in F minor*
Fine Arts Quartet, Ensemble
Cristina Ortiz, piano
Naxos 8.572009








Following the release of their highly praised Naxos recording of Fauré's Piano Quintets (8.570938)-'warmly expressive, their phrasing generous and intense' (The Guardian)-Cristina Ortiz and the Fine Arts Quartet again join forces for this recording of Franck's Piano Quintet, the extraordinary emotional range of which is unified by the tight thematic relationships typical of the composer's 'cyclic' structuring. His String Quartet, composed ten years later, is a summit of Franck's achievement, also cyclically conceived and revealing his admiration of Beethoven, Mendelssohn and Brahms.

complimentary track: String Quartet in D major, M. 9- II. Scherzo: Vivace


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Exclusive Offers and Special deals this Love Month on ClassicsOnline*

*This February ClassicsOnline would like to spread the love with exclusive offers and special deals!*

​
_Ton Koopman had a "classical education" and then studied the organ, harpsichord and musicology in Amsterdam. He specialized in Baroque music and received the Prix d'Excellence for both organ and harpsichord.

While a number of early-music conductors have ventured into newer music, Koopman has not. He has said, "I draw the line at Mozart's death" (1791).

After completing a most ambitious project, the recording of the complete Bach cantatas in 2005, he commenced "Dieterich Buxtehude - Opera Omnia", a project to record the complete works of Dieterich Buxtehude.
_

For a limited time, ClassicsOnline will be taking *20% off* the "Opera Omnia" series on Challenge Classics. Click here to view the titles.

​
_Carus was founded in 1972 as publisher of sacred choral music with the intention to expand the range of available choral repertoire. Today the world's largest publisher of church music, Carus has expanded well beyond their original intention. ClassicsOnline is proud to offer Carus recordings from this established, authoritative source of great choral music. 
_
For a limited time, ClassicsOnline will be taking *20% off* on selected titles from Carus. Click here to view the titles.


​
Naxos proudly presents specially chosen packages of String Quartets. Expand your classical music library at a special price when you buy a complete package or purchase the featured ClassicsOnline Exclusive Sampler and get a discount code you can use on ANY title in this feature.

​52nd Grammy Awards Winners on ClassicsOnline at a special discounted price!

*Don't forget to get this week's **FREE TRACK*! (Offer available Feb. 3-9)



-ClassicsOnline​​


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Recordings of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra on CSO Resound*

Although recorded music never truly captures the ecstatic experience of a live performance, there are still select recording labels which have done their best to provide listeners with the best quality recordings and performances.

​
One of which is the Chicago Symphony Orchestra's own label, CSO RESOUND. With its celebrated recording tradition, CSO Resound features the sounds of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra today. CSO Resound reflects the distinct and powerful sound of the orchestra itself -a world-class ensemble of musicians who have worked with the best conductors and artists in the industry, and are renowned for their sonic brilliance. Each recording from CSO Resound guarantees to extend to its listener the experience of a unique concert event.

*ClassicsOnline would like to share with you these recordings at a 20% discount for a limited time offer.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While there, you also might be interested in our other features this week:


Featured Label: OUR Recordings, featuring the talents of preeminent recorder virtuoso Michala Petri, and long-time-duo-partner, guitarist and lute player Lars Hannibal.


New releases from SIMAX CLASSICS.





You may now watch the video of the FIRST ever concert on ClassicsOnline -The King's Singers Valentines Serenade, simply log in* and watch the video today!

*New users can simply register for FREE to watch this video, no credit card or minimum purchase required. New users even get 3 TRACKS FREE for download.

-ClassicsOnline
​


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Mozart and Tchaikovsky Complete Symphonies*



​
ClassicsOnline is pleased to offer the Newly Released Virtual Box Sets of



*Mozart Complete Symphonies* 

and



*Tchaikovsky Complete Symphonies and Piano Concertos*.​
Virtual boxes offer a great way to build a musical library at signifant savings. You may want to see our other titles here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
While you're there, you might want to check out our other offers:




In celebration of its 25th year, *Ondine *and *ClassicsOnline* are taking* 20% off* on releases by *Magnus Lindberg*.
View the discounted releases *here*.




New Releases sale from *BIS Records.*  Albums for as low as USD 7.99! View the titles *here*.

Log in to ClassicsOnline today and check out our new features! Get RSS Feeds, add tracks to your Wishlist, and get updates on new releases by your favorite composers and artists.


*Weekly Free Track: Balbastre, La Segur*

-ClassicsOnline
​


----------



## TresPicos

Why do you call it _Complete _Mozart symphonies? Some are missing.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*The OPERA Post.*

Hi! There are great new features on ClassicsOnline, and we encourage everyone to check them out. But this week's theme since to be going towards an Operatic direction, and here's stuff that you might want to check out. 


​
* For those studying voice, the label Cantolopera offers recordings with the voice removed for studying and practicing. The full versions are included as well to serve as an example and guide. Others may argue that a proper rehearsal (with at least an accompanying piano) is always best, but really, you should give these high-quality recordings a try. Store them in your iPod for easy pick-up rehearsals, or simply enjoy the experience of a performance with a great orchestra right at your own home.

​
* Despite the Winter Olympics coming to a close, Canadian fever isn't over yet. We're offering Opera in Canada from ATMA Classique. This banquet of songs includes the most celebrated arias, duos, trios, and quartets from beloved operas such as Bizet's Carmen, Massenet's Manon, Verdi's Rigoletto, and Puccini's La Bohème. Performed by some of Canada's most celebrated singers. For a limited time, kindly take 20% off this recording and other releases here.

​
* Naxos proudly presents Opera Part I -- specially chosen packages of Operas highlighting the development from the Baroque to the 21st century. Unlock a discount code worth over $100 that you can use on ANY of the titles in this feature when you purchase this ClassicsOnline Exclusive Opera Sampler.

And, don't forget this week's complimentary track!


Introduction et danse, Op. 102​


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Survey: Favorite Chopin Recordings*

Stumbled upon this free Chopin Mazurka:



The Chopin buzz has been everywhere this month, since it's his 200th birthday. I was wondering, what is/are your favorite Chopin _recording/s_? Not the composition itself, but what's your favorite interpretation of Chopin? Any specific artist or label you're fond of when it come's to Chopin?


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Any Salieri favorites?*

Salieri has often been antagonistically portrayed in popular culture. (Although nowadays, people have been more skeptical about his rivalry with Mozart.) But we can't deny that he was a talented composer. I was just wondering, is anyone here a fan of Salieri's works? There are some classical music lovers out there who have ignored his talent simply because of his reputation.

But if you're one of those who have taken the time to pay him some attention, do you have any favorites? Or maybe a lesser-known piece you can recommend?


​

Palmira Regina di Persia: Overture​


----------

